# 17 April 1964



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

The Ford Mustang debut's on this date, 17 April 1964.


Let's see some Mustang Models!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Always nice work from you Chuck. I know what a Ford fan you are.
I don't build much in that way but I knocked this out in about a week and a half, basically wanted to try a new technique that didn't quite work the way I wanted it too.








That's all I got.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER BUILT A MUSTANG KIT I LIKED MY SELF CHUCK,...... :-( So I have nothing to add here on this one, but You know me chuck, Its a CHARGER OR NOTHING MAN,.....lol..But I digress, Chris is correct on this one like always, You do VERY NICE WORK INDEED,...."Your A killer builder dude" I love the color on that fast back, Perfect Color for her.... But What year is that stang Chris, 1984-85 ? That's a very vibrant Color on that build as well, You do great work your self you know Chris, cant wait to see a more resent build from you again as well, that is when your not hopping about at the car shows, checking out red heads,...lol.....(I know I need to up the does on my medication here), 
"BUT IT WONT HELP".....lol


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I don't have any newer builds of Mustangs to show, this I do have one from my son Stephen and another that I built a long time ago. Here's Stephen's with background provided by Gennie (sorry for the dust):










And here's mine with Gen's background:










Sorry, but that's all I've got at this time


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Ian, this is the Revell re-issue of the Monogram 1985 SVO. Kit is exact re-issue of the last time it was out with exception to new SCCA decals. 
Chris


----------

